# 3 Mile Bridge 10/9 & 10/10



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Went out on the old bridge for a few hours on Sunday and Monday nights. Went out about sunset both nights and fished til around 9. I had stopped at Outcast for a couple cups of dead shrimp both times. The first night I tried near the end bridge. It was slow and I didn't catch anything even remotely picture worthy, nor did I see anyone else catch anything to speak of. The guy on my left caught a couple rays and small trout and the guy on my right was getting quite a few small trout. I caught three trout about a foot long and a ground mullet that size and a bunch of smaller things. 
The next night I fished closer to the land end of the bridge. I started off catching trout close to a foot long quickly, but that died down just as quickly. It was very slow and nothing but small junk fish. I had taken one of the small fish I caught early and hooked it as bait and casted it out. Nothing bothered it all night. 
I had lines out with small live bait both nights in hopes of a red or something big, but not even a strike on those. 
Two uneventful nights but enjoyable none the less.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep. Went out Monday night as well. There was a lot of bait in the water, but didn't see a single red. Had a couple hits, but no fish landed.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

At least you guys were out there trying.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Ive noticed that too at times in certain areas bait will be everywhere and not a single fish in sight smashing the water makes me sick seeing all that bait and no live action going on


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone catching anything off the bridge lately? I saw a guy catch a couple slot reds on Nov 15. It was cold and windy, I wasn't having any luck and left. May try 3MB again next weekend.


----------

